# Siamese project



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

They are so attractive.Body colour looks good,look forward to the finished work.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Ta! I think another six months or so - I've got two more stages of outcrossing to do before I'm ready to breed them together, I think.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking Good =D


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking food


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

Fantastic! I'm glad my blacks proved usefull 
I've got my own siamese project going on aswell, but with blue instead of black. Loads more type needed


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

And spitfire is George? If so your black does gave me.a litter each to a pet type siamese buck each, then they both died. The mice above are about 3 generations on.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

As long as they did there job  Those siamese look great


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Ta George! After a slow start and still a slow burn, they're just a side project. Would be good to see pix of yours George!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

I think yours will put mine to shame but I'll take a few pics over the weekend


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I really love the ears on these! They're nice and dark, if a little rabbity.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

No, they don't like carrots.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Stunning heather! We are both working on the same thing lol, is cream better to use then pink eye white to improve the type? iv been thinking of getting in something big and typey to help my siames.
I think yours are looking better than mine but if your in need of another siam doe or buck id happerly keep some back for you.


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

That's amazing! I wonder how one would go about breeding a siamese. Very beautiful and stunning.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Siamese has its own gene, c^h, but selecting for type, depth of color, and proper shading is where the hard work comes in!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

They look lovely


----------

